# Ferret doesn't use toilets



## jivangilad (Aug 30, 2014)

My ferret is 6 months.
It uses it's toilets when inside cage.
When it is outside in the house even for a short time it urinates/ defecates
in fixed spots in the house.
What to do?


----------



## PawsOnMe (Nov 1, 2012)

I have a lazy boy who didn't used to use the litter tray when out and I watched him like a hawk for any backing up to a corner and when he started showing signs of finding a nice spot to do his business I picked him up and placed him in the litter tray. Praised like crazy when he did his business in the litter tray and now he uses it each time. 

Whilst you work on the toileting issues maybe just have them in one room at first so you can be watching him/her at all times and then when reliable in that room you can let them into the others.


----------

